# Fragen zu KHE Bar-Bados?!



## Hamstar3 (2. Januar 2008)

Ja der Name sagt alles......

Was denkt,sagt oder empfelt ihr mir zum Thema:

*KHE Bar-Bados AM 2008*



> -Frame: Street/Park/Dirt with MidBB
> -Fork with 6 mm dropouts
> -Stem aluminium , A-Head
> -Handlebar 2-piece
> ...


 
und das wiegt dan laut KHE 11,9kg



Was sagt ihr dazu was ist gut?
Taugt das Rad was?
Besser in der selben Preis Klasse[bis 400]?






greetz Hamster#33


----------



## MasterOfBMX (2. Januar 2008)

kacke.
fast alles ist bb gelagert und der rahmen ist nicht full crmo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte auch Ã¼berlegt mir das zu kaufen hab mich den aber doch entschieden ein bisschen mehr in ein eastern Element 2008 (419â¬) zu investieren. Allein schon weil der der Rahmen vom Bar bados aus Hi-ten ist.
was mir sonnst bei der Entscheidung geholfen hat war auch der Thread hier


----------



## Hamstar3 (2. Januar 2008)

@Master of BMX:bitte bissel näher bechreiben...... als nur kacke......
aber das mit den BB Lagern ist naja....[Lager austausch möglich? bzw Effektiv?]

@chrische: und wie kommen dann die 11 kg zusammen,find die relativ leicht?!?!
                wie ist das eastern?!?!?


----------



## chrische (2. Januar 2008)

Ich find mein Eastern echt gut macht alles mit... joar und sieht dazu auch noch gut aus wobei das ja zweitrangig ist. Ja und wie das KHE auf rund 12 Kg kommt weiss ich nicht.

edit: achja aber beim eastern musst du entweder chromfelge drauftun und neues kabel kaufen, oder brakeless fahren so wie ich, weil das Kabel ist unter aller sau und die Bremsleistung auch nicht sonderlich toll.


----------



## Hamstar3 (2. Januar 2008)

oky...thx soweit schon mal hätte aber gerne noch mehr meinungen......



@chrische: 





> Ja und wie das KHE auf rund 12 Kg kommt weiss ich nicht.


 


darf ich das so interbretieren,das das gewicht "geschummelt" ist??!?!??! und es z.b. statt rund 12 kg gar 13 oder 14 kg wiegt?!?!





greetz hamster#33


----------



## chrische (2. Januar 2008)

hmm... weiss ich nicht kann ja gut angehen aber ich habe da so meine bedenken. Zumal cromo Stahl leichter als hiten ist. 

Mfg Chrische


----------



## Hamstar3 (3. Januar 2008)

das stimmt.......hasste schon recht...



also darf ich bisherige bedenken zusammen fassen:

-kein CroMo
-alles BB Gelagert



Gibt es noch mehr anmerkungen positiver und negativer art?!?!



greetz Hamster#33


----------



## Hamstar3 (3. Januar 2008)

Hat keiner mehr irgendwelche Tipps oder Meinungen?!?!??!


----------



## Hertener (3. Januar 2008)

Hamstar3 schrieb:


> [Lager austausch möglich? bzw Effektiv?]


AFAIK: Nein.
Aus eigener Erfahrung (allerdings mit einem anderen Rad  ):
Der äußere Konus der Tretlagerkurbel ist fest mit der Achse verbunden. Eine, zu den Armen passende, Achse ohne Konus nicht einzeln erhältlich. => Neue Achse und neue Arme = Neue Kurbel.
Der innere Konus der Naben ist Teil des Nabenkörpers => Neue Naben!

Unter dem Strich kommen da locker 200 Euro + Arbeit zusammen.
Erspare Dir die Arbeit und investiere gleich bei der Neuanschaffung.


----------



## Biker1995 (15. September 2008)

Weis jemand ob des Bike gut für ein Anfänger isch oder ob des ein scheiß ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker1995 (15. September 2008)

Mein Freund hat auch des Bike und der ist tozal zuvriededn er hat nur gesagt das es nix für fortgeschrittene sei nur für Anfänger aber es wiegt schon 11,7 Kg


----------



## Aceface (15. September 2008)

ich bin froh wenn mein Bike 11,7 Kg wiegt 

verstehe echt diesen Gewichtsfetisch so langsam nicht mehr...


----------



## Stirni (15. September 2008)

es wiegt ca. 12.5....ohne pegs und ist müll total...such halt mal rum gibt 2-4thread zu dem bike !


----------



## Mr oneal (7. März 2009)

Wollte mir das bike am anfang auch kaufen...hab mich dann aber auch a bissl umgehört und herausgefunden das es nichz so gut sei!

Könntet ihr mir vill. ein paar andere Bikes empfehlen?!....bin so 1/2 Anfänger...Preisklasse bis 400 euronen...würdet mir echt helfen!


Achja zum Gewicht nochmal...also so mein Freund hat das Felt Mystic...er ist auch ziemlich zufrieden damit!...nur Die kurbel ist schon in Arsch gegangen!...Aufjedenfall das Rad ist sau schwer...für mich aufjedenfall...n 18 sieht das villeicht schon wieder anders!
Hab ma gegoogelt aber kein Gewicht herausgefunden...naja


Lg


----------



## gmozi (7. März 2009)

oneal" data-source="post: 5661188"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Mr oneal schrieb:


> Wollte mir das bike am anfang auch kaufen...hab mich dann aber auch a bissl umgehÃ¶rt und herausgefunden das es nichz so gut sei!
> 
> KÃ¶nntet ihr mir vill. ein paar andere Bikes empfehlen?!....bin so 1/2 AnfÃ¤nger..*.Preisklasse bis 400 euronen...wÃ¼rdet mir echt helfen!*
> 
> ...



Schau Dich einfach nach nem gerbauchten um. Da bekommst Du meist deutliche bessere QualitÃ¤t, als wenn Du fÃ¼r 400â¬ nen neues Komplettbike kaufst.


Und nur mal so nebenbei ... BB heist nur Ball Bearing, was so viel heisst wie KUGELLAGER.

SBB und LBB ist eigentlich das, was bei den Lagern Relevant ist. "Sealed Ball Bearing" und "Loose Ball Bearing"


----------



## Mr oneal (7. März 2009)

Also das heißt jetz das BB Lager nicht SCHLECHT sind oder wie???


wenn du so ne internet seite kennst wo es gebrauchte Bikes gibt dann schick mir den link...Die müssen aber bis nach Ö liefern


lg



Achja---Schaut euch mal das Bild an!
das Bremsseil ist ja soo lang!
Wist ihr wie oft man den Lenker da durchdrehen kann?...ich denke so 2 mal? oder..KA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (7. März 2009)

ich kann mit meinem shadow 4mal...aber dann ist es schon sehr stramm und denk ich mal auch nciht so gut für's kabel


----------



## holmar (7. März 2009)

du suchst nicht ernsthaft ne seite auf der man anzeigen für gebrauchte räder einstellen kann oder? du bist fast n jahr hier angemeldet junge


----------



## _coco_ (8. März 2009)

tadaaaa
the next uri geller


----------



## holmar (8. März 2009)

so machst du den ganzen lehrneffekt kaputt coco!


----------



## _coco_ (8. März 2009)

Was zum lernen!


----------

